# ASUS G71V-7S033C / ASUS G71V-7S044C ESL-Special



## FunIce (26. November 2008)

Guten Tag,
könntet Ihr mich vlt weiterhelfen mit einer Kaufberatung oder Praxiserfahrungen mit dem oben genannten Notebook?
Ich hatte zuvor auch ein Asus C90S ,jedoch ist dieses nie gelaufen und wenn dann nur befristet weil ein Bluescreen auftauchte,darum öchte ich mich jetz vorher informieren ob es diese massiven Probleme auch mit dem G71V gibt. 

mfg FunIce


----------



## FunIce (2. Dezember 2008)

Könnte sich mal bitte jmd erbarmen bei mir zu posten,damit ich eine ungefähre Richtung habe wie das Notebook ist.
Danke


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2008)

hast du nen link? ich finde nur ein 7T043G oder welche mit ner 70T03 bzw. 70T02 im namen

allgemein isses natürlich nicht normal, dass ein NBook dauern bleuscreens hat. da war *dein *Nbook nicht o.k, aber auf keinen fall die ganze modellreihe.


----------



## FunIce (3. Dezember 2008)

Laos hier erstmal der Link zu dem G71v: Notebooks ASUS G71V-7S033C **[ESL-Special]**
von dem Notebook habe ich shcon gehört das es Bluescreens gibt,nur das diese jedeglich beim Übertakten auftreten wegen Ram. Kann man dies beheben durch neues BIOS?

Und ich hatte vorher ein Asus C90S und dieser Laptop funktionierte nie,er hatte ständig Bluescreens,also nur. Dann Überhitzungsprobleme,Mainboardfehler,alles in allem war dieses Notebook von den 8 Monaten die ich es hatte 6 Monate nur zur Reparatur und das hat mir gereicht.
Jedoch hat Asus die besten Angebote zzt im Notebookgeschäft für meine Anforderungen, daher würd ich gern Erfahrungen zu dem oben genannten einholen.

mfg peter


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2008)

der asus-support bei Nbooks ist halt extrem mies seit ner weile.

aber es ist keinesfalls normal, dass bestimmte modelle von asus regelmäßig und zahlreich bleuscreens haben.

beim übertakten ist das was anderes, dafür sind NBooks auch gar nicht ausgelegt. ebenso sieht es beim BIOS aus: nur selten gibt es da updates, egal bei welchem hersteller. 

die Nbookhersteller sehen ein übertakten eh nicht so gern, insbesondere, da grad bei Nbooks ja die kühlung extrem schwierig ist und druch übertaken schnell überlastet werden kann.


----------



## FunIce (4. Dezember 2008)

Aber z.B. Asus hat ein Knopg extra auf der Tastatur der das Notebook von Haus aus übertaktet. Und da kann es ja net sien das sowas auftritt?
Habt ihr auch so shclechte Erfahrungen mit Asus?

mfg


----------



## MR_Metall (4. Dezember 2008)

hab auch ein g71v...und kann sagen: klare kaufempfehlung!! für diese preise gibts kaum mehr leistung...würde dann aber nen 64 bit os mitbestellen...

einzig die LED für den komischen schnellen boot-up leuchtet dauerhaft...sprich der akku entlädt sich ständig....pro nacht gehen da schon mal 5% flöten...(lange nacht) . aber wer das teil eh am netz hat dem kanns egal sein...


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2008)

nen akku sollte man eh im zweifel rausnehmen, wenn man ihn nicht braucht.


----------



## FunIce (4. Dezember 2008)

Danke,das war mal ne echte Hilfe.
mfg FunIce


----------

